# Assault on Raven's Ruin - OOC



## dog45 (Nov 15, 2006)

1. List of Characters

Difflam: Polmor Flintlock, Dwarf Fighter 5
Kularian: Zofren Nectuul, Aasimar [Lite] Duskblade 5
Insight: X, Doppelganger 3 / Rogue 2
Aurora: Kyla of the Wandering Faith, Human Cleric 5
Moonstone Spider: Marika Gemhand, Dwarf Half-Fey 1 Rogue 4
D. Shaffer: Gimgour Firehand, Dwarf Warmage 4 / Fighter 1

2. Info on Game World

It's a generic medieval fantasy world. In current events, the kingdoms of Thanifar and Syf just ended a 30 year war. The characters are veterans of that war, traveling south through the Thunder Rifts to reach their home in Syf across the Sea of Tears.

3. Links

Recruitment (defunct) - http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3164725#post3164725
IC - http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3174931#post3174931
OOC - this here thread, pardner.
RG - http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3168001#post3168001


4. Map of the World

It's MS Paint. What?

5. Dungeon Map

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3221350&postcount=51


----------



## dog45 (Nov 15, 2006)

Warning posted on the board.


----------



## Difflam (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi guys, just a very quick note from an airport internet terminal.  I've been overseas on business and a bit of fun for almost a week and while i managed to get to an internet cafe a couple of times, I just wanted to let you know why there havent been many posts by me the last couple of days! but the good news is im home tomorow,  and i promise some decent posts!  btwI like the idea of an adventuring company name!


----------



## D.Shaffer (Nov 16, 2006)

What sort of life signs are we seeing with the village?  You didnt mention if it looked deserted, busy, etc.


----------



## dog45 (Nov 16, 2006)

It's a single street town, and that street is empty. There are lights in the buildings, but the only noise is coming from the large building.

It'll make sense once you get inside - i'm gonna wait for difflam and moonstone spider to post before continuing.

In the meantime, here's a picture of Klein.


----------



## dog45 (Nov 17, 2006)

Moonstone Spider - what's up?


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Nov 17, 2006)

Slipped under the Radar somehow.  The Subscription thing insisted there were no new posts yet.  Probably an artifact of when I signed in and when I checked for subscribed threads.  I'm on board now.


----------



## Difflam (Nov 20, 2006)

I hope no one is getting too annoyed with Polmors lack of diplomacy!   Just playing the character


----------



## dog45 (Nov 20, 2006)

Cool. Don't worry about going overboard though, you don't have to tone it down or anything. Just be prepared for the consequences.


----------



## D.Shaffer (Nov 20, 2006)

If possible, I'd like to make a Knowledge History check (+10) based on any info the villager can give us about the raiders.  Any hints as to what we can be expecting based on previous raids in the area can only help.


----------



## Kularian (Nov 21, 2006)

D'oh...meant to say the only able-bodied male bit aloud...so much for Zof's 15 int,


----------



## dog45 (Nov 21, 2006)

Heh...don't worry about it. I didn't really stress the war a lot in the pre-game anyway.

Aurora: I need a list of your prepared spells.


----------



## dog45 (Nov 22, 2006)

Due to the Thanksgiving weekend I'll be with family most of the time, as I imagine yall will be too. I'll still be posting when I can, but I understand if people are unable to. So the next few days will probably be a little slow in the game, if it advances at all. Enjoy the holiday.


----------



## Difflam (Nov 23, 2006)

Not living in the USA, I do not celebrate Thanksgiving 

But happy Thanksgiving to you all, no problem from me if the game slows down for a few days. Enjoy your holiday!


----------



## dog45 (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm officially back today. I'll update the game late this evening.


----------



## Aurora (Nov 27, 2006)

I have only had intermittent internet access, and being a procrastinator, it always seems when I get around to the PbP, it dies. I am going to catch up tomorrow as I now should have my DSL problems ironed out.


----------



## dog45 (Nov 27, 2006)

Aurora: I have no intention of letting this game die. We just had a break for thanksgiving.


----------



## Kularian (Nov 27, 2006)

Hehe, I should've checked here.  I've been gone until last night at about midnight here, so I didn't get a chance to post until now, and I was a little worried that the plot would've advanced a whole bunch.  But everything looks good, so...back to RPing!


----------



## dog45 (Nov 28, 2006)

Map that Baur gives you.


----------



## dog45 (Nov 28, 2006)

Heh, sorry about that. But it's true - all you dwarfs look alike to Lina.


----------



## Aurora (Nov 30, 2006)

dog45 said:
			
		

> Aurora: I have no intention of letting this game die. We just had a break for thanksgiving.



I didn't mean the Pbp, I meant my internet connection. LOL Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Difflam (Nov 30, 2006)

If everyone is OK with the plan, I suggest we go forth with Marika and Kyla scouting ahead of the party by a few hundred yards, and having them report back to the main party every 30 minutes or so.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Nov 30, 2006)

I think that'll work.


----------



## D.Shaffer (Dec 5, 2006)

At this point, i think it's safe to say we're on our way.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Dec 5, 2006)

Shall I just roll a move silently and a spot check to see how the scouting progresses?


----------



## dog45 (Dec 5, 2006)

Sorry for the delay, I was waiting on Insight. Oh well, updating will begin presently.


----------



## Aurora (Dec 6, 2006)

Kyla's Spell list
[sblock]
0-level
Detect Magic
Light
Read Magic
Resistance
Virtue

1-level
Bless 
Sanctuary
Shield of Faith
Cause Fear
Domain: Magic Weapon

2-level
Aid
Bull's Strength
Lesser Restoration
Domain: Spiritual Weapon

3-level
Magic Vestment
Searing Light
Domain: Fly
[/sblock]


----------



## dog45 (Dec 6, 2006)

Moonstone Spider: omg. That's crazy - not at all what I expected. nice.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Dec 6, 2006)

Heh, sorry if I derailed your plot.


----------



## dog45 (Dec 6, 2006)

no, its fine. and plot? This is a 2nd ed module. I made up all the junk in town. I can post some of the original flavor text if yall want - it's hilarious.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Dec 6, 2006)

I wouldn't mind seeing it if it's not much trouble.


----------



## D.Shaffer (Dec 6, 2006)

Ditto


----------



## dog45 (Dec 7, 2006)

[sblock=Arriving in Kleine]You have finally arrived in Kleine, a small fishing and farming village. You hear the distant sound of the Plunging Cataract, as its water rushes into nearby Lake Ostrel. As you have heard, Kleine is a peaceful and pleasant place. But something is not quite right.

THe townspeople seem oddly tense, as if they were expecting something bad to happen. As you move into town, you see notices posted and you hear the sounds of a town crier in the distance.[/sblock]

All the notices have the same announcement, as listed below. If none of the PCs can read, or if they ignore the posted notices, the town crier will notice them and make sure they receive the notice.

[sblock=Town Crier]"A threat to Kleine! Out village is threatend by vicious humanoids. They have stolen a valuabe item from our town officials. The town council wishes to hire any poeple who are brave and strong enough to deal with threat and return the item to us. Repsond to Councilman Baur at the Melodius Harpy tavern."[/sblock]

Give the PCs a chance to respond. Hopefully, they will want to help the village and will proceed to the tavern, which is the unofficial town hall of Kleine. If they do, continue with the following.

[sblock=the tavern]The Melodious Harpy is not difficult to find. There are a large number of people inside, more than you would expect in such a small town. This must be a very popular place for locals.

Many of the tables are occupied by farmers, and some of the discussions are quite loud. You hear mention of "cursed goblins!" and "right under our noses" and "Raven's Ruin." A few of the townspeople look you over as you enter, some with suspicion, others with hope. Hear the door is a well-dressed young man with a pile of papers in front of him. He looks at you expectantly.[/sblock]

[sblock=Baur]"I am glad you have come! As you must have heard, Kleine is threatened by goblins. Nasty little critters. They are organized, and they have been raiding nearby farms. Supposedlly, they have a base at Raven's Ruin, and perhaps the thief Raven has returned and is leading them, for they have stolen our valued _scepter of truth_!. If you end the threat presented by these creatures, and returns all that they have stolen, we will pay you 50 gold pieces each. What do you say?"[/sblock]

The players should jump at the chance to help the vilage. If they refuse, there is nothing that Baur can do short of raising the offer. If neccessary, the DM should remind reluctant players what it means to be a hero. Otherwise, the adventure is over.


------------


I'm glad I didn't have to remind anyone what it means to be a hero. Wasn't that cheesy? There's another part that is particular amusing, but you haven't gotten there yet.


----------



## Difflam (Dec 7, 2006)

Hehehe thats incredibly cheesy!   I like the way we played it a lot better


----------



## Kularian (Dec 8, 2006)

Same here, heh.

Also, should I mention my spell list...?  I realized that I had a chance to stop the 'fleeing figure' in the IC thread, but neither of us remembered my spell list.    

Shall we decide on it now, and then refrain from Zofren taking action, or...?


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Dec 8, 2006)

Holy smokes that adventure is bad.  That text looks like something out of oh, say, an 80s Nintendo game more than a real pnp RPG.

Do you want to help the king y/n
N
Oh but you must!
Do you want to help the king y/n


----------



## dog45 (Dec 8, 2006)

Yeah, its pretty bad. I can't wait to show you guys the text for the 'find the ruins' part. it's the best of the mod.

Kularian: Oops. Just pick your spell list now, and we'll carry on from here.


----------



## Kularian (Dec 8, 2006)

Okey doke.  I'll put this in the RG, too.

2nd level:
Seeking Ray

1st level:
Color Spray
Blade of Blood
Shocking Grasp
True Strike
Ray of Enfeeblement

0th level:
Acid Splash
Disrupt Undead
Ray of Frost
Touch of Fatigue


----------



## dog45 (Dec 8, 2006)

Blade of Blood is such a cool spell. I'm playing a Warlock/Cleric/Eldritch Disciple in a tabletop game (Expedition to Castle Ravenloft), and Blade of Blood rocks with Hideous Blow.


----------



## D.Shaffer (Dec 8, 2006)

Kularian said:
			
		

> Also, should I mention my spell list...?  I realized that I had a chance to stop the 'fleeing figure' in the IC thread, but neither of us remembered my spell list.



This is the advantage of having a mostly fixed spell list.   No having to quibble, really, over what spells I have.  Of course, I wish I had a liiiiiitle more versatility beyond 'What form of damage do I wanna hit em with'


----------



## Kularian (Dec 8, 2006)

D.Shaffer said:
			
		

> This is the advantage of having a mostly fixed spell list.    No having to quibble, really, over what spells I have. Of course, I wish I had a liiiiiitle more versatility beyond 'What form of damage do I wanna hit em with'




True, true, hehehe.  I think I actually picked out some spells earlier, but then it slipped my mind, lol.  Ah well.

Dog45: I now noticed that the fleeing figure vanished, but would a swift action be able to reach it before that happened?  Just wondering...


----------



## dog45 (Dec 8, 2006)

Kularian said:
			
		

> True, true, hehehe.  I think I actually picked out some spells earlier, but then it slipped my mind, lol.  Ah well.
> 
> Dog45: I now noticed that the fleeing figure vanished, but would a swift action be able to reach it before that happened?  Just wondering...




No. In game terms he surprised you all, and took his action to run away. If you had an immediate action I suppose you could have used it, but at this point it's in the past.


----------



## Kularian (Dec 8, 2006)

I figured.  Worth a shot, though,


----------



## dog45 (Dec 8, 2006)

Yeah, not actually in combat yet. Soon, my pretties, soon. 

Also, in combat I'll roll and post your initiatives. Please post in your initiative order.


----------



## Kularian (Dec 10, 2006)

*cough* Why is Grim described as female in the IC post?  j/w...


----------



## dog45 (Dec 10, 2006)

Kularian said:
			
		

> *cough* Why is Grim described as female in the IC post?  j/w...




damn. I should make little cheat sheet index cards or something.


----------



## Difflam (Dec 11, 2006)

Is there any tracks or any kind of indication that the Goblin went down the stairs, or if it ran away somewhere else?  I'm guessing it went down the stairs but I'm not completely certain.


----------



## dog45 (Dec 11, 2006)

Down, down, down the rabbit hole...


----------



## Difflam (Dec 11, 2006)

If we head down the stairs, we should probably figure out the order we walk in.  Polmor voulenteers to be up front, but we should probably also have someone close to the front actively searching for traps as we go.

How wide is the passageway, wide enough for 2 to go down side by side?


----------



## D.Shaffer (Dec 11, 2006)

Kularian said:
			
		

> *cough* Why is Grim described as female in the IC post?  j/w...



It's Grim's pretty beard. It always causes the other dwarves to mistake him for a girl. it's why he got picked on in the war college.


----------



## dog45 (Dec 11, 2006)

Map of the Dungeon: 

This will update as you explore.


----------



## Difflam (Dec 11, 2006)

I suggest someone who can find traps and secret passages etc do a quick search around this room, especially the wall hooks and the bowl covered sconce.


----------



## Kularian (Dec 12, 2006)

Shouldn't those of us w/ darkvision (almost all) be able to read the note...?


----------



## dog45 (Dec 12, 2006)

Kularian said:
			
		

> Shouldn't those of us w/ darkvision (almost all) be able to read the note...?




I dunno. I guess so. For those with darkvision, the note is in common and says "Do Not Enter."


edit: no love for the dungeon map (or other maps)? c'mon, throw me a frickin bone here people.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Dec 12, 2006)

It's too small.  I'll love it once I can see more than ten feet or so (Which should be following my last post).


----------



## Difflam (Dec 12, 2006)

Aww... OK, nice map there!  I love it!

*throws bone*


----------



## D.Shaffer (Dec 12, 2006)

Difflam said:
			
		

> Aww... OK, nice map there!  I love it!
> 
> *throws bone*



Just so long as you dont make 'Fetch the stick, boy!' comments while throwing. i'd rather live through this.  

Questions.  
What's the bowl made of and IS it easilly pocketable?
Does the door open inward or outward?


----------



## Kularian (Dec 12, 2006)

I must've missed the map somehow.  It actually is pretty cool.  *thumbs up*


----------



## dog45 (Dec 12, 2006)

The bowl is wooden and about the size of your fist. So, relatively small, as bowls go.


----------



## Difflam (Dec 12, 2006)

I wonder why they would cover the light with a bowl?  I guess Goblins have good Darkvision and would prefer it darker right?  Which leads me to believe that perhaps the Goblins captured this "dungeon" from its former inhabitants who maybe couldn't see well in the dark.

If these former inhabitants are still around, perhaps being held captive, then maybe we could get ourselves some allies if we find them.


----------



## dog45 (Dec 13, 2006)

The feathers are completely nonmagical. However, due to your close examination, you discover bits of a sticky black substance semi-hardened on some of the feathers.


----------



## Kularian (Dec 13, 2006)

I've never heard of a tar-and-feather trap, but it just seemed to make sense, lol


----------



## dog45 (Dec 13, 2006)

How far around the ledge is Grimgour going?


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Dec 14, 2006)

One copper and a piece of paper in a booby-trapped chest.  Somebody has a sense of humor.

Say, do I get experience for overcoming the trap?


----------



## dog45 (Dec 14, 2006)

Hey, I didn't write the module. But - I think I will be using that trap again in future gaming.

According to the rules, yes, you get XP for the trap. I think it's a stupid rule. XP will be given out at the end, but this is a short one-shot anyway so it doesn't really matter.

If after this mod is done and people liked it, I might consider doing another adventure. If any of the characters in the current game were to play in that one, there would be a flat level bump to bring your character up to whatever ECL the game is at.


----------



## D.Shaffer (Dec 14, 2006)

dog45 said:
			
		

> How far around the ledge is Grimgour going?



Not far. I went around the corner once but didnt go into the unexplored bit of hallway. (A fact I'm soon correcting) 

I didnt expect to make the jump either, but you never can tell.    

Oh, and I'm not even gonna bother to make a move silent check. We know how doomed to failure that'd be. (I got -1 with all my gear on.    )


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Dec 14, 2006)

dog45 said:
			
		

> Hey, I didn't write the module. But - I think I will be using that trap again in future gaming.
> 
> According to the rules, yes, you get XP for the trap. I think it's a stupid rule. XP will be given out at the end, but this is a short one-shot anyway so it doesn't really matter.
> 
> If after this mod is done and people liked it, I might consider doing another adventure. If any of the characters in the current game were to play in that one, there would be a flat level bump to bring your character up to whatever ECL the game is at.



Oh I wasn't complaining, I think it's quite funny.  I wrote a humorous module once in which the adventurers went through a keep where every trapepd chest held a cursed piece of junk while all the useful stuff was hanging on hooks or stands in the open unprotected.  The rationale was that the entire place had been built by a somewhat unwise trickster (You also couldn't use Detect Magic inside) who figured nobody would bother to steal the unprotected things on the grounds that if it was valuable the owner would want it locked up.


----------



## dog45 (Dec 15, 2006)

Difflam - I've numbered the corners on the map. Which corner (and respective corridor) are you going down?

I think I'll keep with the numbering system. It should make it easier to relate your posts to the map. Just put the info in an OOC sblock. For example.

[sblock=ooc]my character goes around corner 2 and moves 15 feet past it.[/sblock]

Please be patient with me as I work out works and what doesn't to replicate tactical combat in PbP. If yall have any ideas I'd appreciate them (as well as criticism).


----------



## Difflam (Dec 15, 2006)

Well I guess Polmor is going around corner 1, walking towards corner 2.  When he gets to corner 2 he will have a look whats around that corner before proceeding.

I just added an ooc block, and I realized I don't actually know how to put in an ooc block!    Can someone help me out?


----------



## dog45 (Dec 15, 2006)

This is what you type: (remove the * )

[*sblock=OOC]text goes here[/sblock]

This is what you get:

[sblock=OOC]text goes here[/sblock]


----------



## Difflam (Dec 15, 2006)

Awesome, thanks for that, updated.


----------



## Difflam (Dec 18, 2006)

Anyone still alive out there?


----------



## D.Shaffer (Dec 18, 2006)

Difflam said:
			
		

> Anyone still alive out there?



I'm waiting to see what happens when you look around the corner.  If you suddenly sprout arrows, I know I need to do some spell casting.


----------



## Aurora (Dec 19, 2006)

I hate to do this guys, but my life is in a complete upheaval right now and I feel bad about not being able to participate any longer, but I am gonna need to bow out. I have tried several times the last couple weeks to read through and make a post and I come up with nothing. I just don't find that I can concentrate on it right now with everything going on. Please accept my aplogies. Have fun everyone.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Dec 19, 2006)

I call dibs on Kyla's armor.

More seriously, loved the note in the chest.  Was that in the original module or is it a Dog45 addition?


----------



## dog45 (Dec 19, 2006)

I cannot claim credit for that. It was in the mod.

Aurora: Thanks for playing. I hope you get everything worked out.


----------



## Difflam (Dec 19, 2006)

Oh bugger.  Should we try recruit a replacement, or can the rest of us handle the adventure?


----------



## dog45 (Dec 20, 2006)

If y'all want a replacement, we can get one. But how about we do the recruitment after this combat is over?


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Dec 20, 2006)

Yeah, I suppose we can wait.

So, do we want to take our goblin prisoners in this fight?  Marika can probably charm them both but it'll take two rounds of casting charm person.


----------



## dog45 (Dec 20, 2006)

Moonstone Spider said:
			
		

> Yeah, I suppose we can wait.
> 
> So, do we want to take our goblin prisoners in this fight?  Marika can probably charm them both but it'll take two rounds of casting charm person.





I think it's funny that one of the characters that is currently tangled up in a net is talking about taking the enemy prisoner.

Just a thought.

Also: This mod was written for 1-3rd level characters. Instead of adding more mooks per encounter, I've given them a few more HD. So don't be surprised if the goblins take a few hits before going down.


----------



## Kularian (Dec 20, 2006)

*waves*  Yo.

Sorry for the absence, but the X-mas time always invades my schedule in a variety of unpleasant ways.  So expect my activity to be sporadic at best until early next year.  

Aurora:  I know how that goes.  I wish you good luck in fixing everything!

EDIT: Just caught up, and I'm confused when looking at the map, lol. Are the 1-3 goblins, or are the G's?  And if it's the G's, which 'G' is Grimgour?  Just wondering, since I'm not entirely sure...


----------



## dog45 (Dec 20, 2006)

I suppose it could be clearer...

The 1-3's are the corner numbers. The G's on the dark squares are the goblins on top of the ledge. The G next to the 1 is Gimgour.


----------



## Kularian (Dec 21, 2006)

Ahhh, gotcha.  I'll post soon, then.


----------



## Difflam (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm a little rusty on DC checks, maybe someone can explain something to me.  The DC to burst the Net is 25, requiring a Strength check.  Does this mean that someone with a STR less than 20 (and hence getting a +5 on STR checks) would never be able to burst a net?  

Also, what are the rules regarding if 2 people attempt to burst the net, how does their strength combine?

I'm also uncertain what kind of benefit using a bladed weapon to assist in bursting the net would have.  Common sence would suggest that cutting your way out of a net would be a lot easier than trying to rip it with your bare hands.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Dec 22, 2006)

I believe it can be sundered since it has only 5 hitpoints and apparently no hardness.  I don't know what it's AC is but it can't possibly be particularly high, on the other hand the folks in nets are missing a big chunk of their attack rolls.

I figure we'll just skip bothering to escape until after the battle's over, Marika can contribute by charming enemies and Grimgour can use concentration to cast spells if we don't decide to charm them both.  Then we'll take 20 and aid anothers from everybody else to get out.


----------



## D.Shaffer (Dec 22, 2006)

I think that in the case of two people trying to break a neat, you can still use 'Aid Another' to help, so +2 Circumstance bonus to the roll.  Still not looking to good there.  You're better off just cutting or burning through it and thus treating it like attacking an object.

And I'll see what I can do.


----------



## dog45 (Dec 29, 2006)

Sorry for the lack of updates. The holidays hustle combined with a sudden jobsearch left me little time for gaming. But everything's settled now and I'll continue the game tonight.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Dec 30, 2006)

dog45 said:
			
		

> Sorry for the lack of updates. The holidays hustle combined with a sudden jobsearch left me little time for gaming. But everything's settled now and I'll continue the game tonight.



Yay!


----------



## Difflam (Dec 31, 2006)

woohoo!


----------



## Difflam (Jan 1, 2007)

What happened to "tonight"?


----------



## D.Shaffer (Jan 2, 2007)

I'll take any update I can get, just so long as things arent completely dead.


----------



## dog45 (Jan 2, 2007)

Difflam said:
			
		

> What happened to "tonight"?




Uh, tonight turned into..."I got sick over the weekend and was pissed that I couldn't party on new years eve." Among other things. Should be smooth from now on.

And nice crit for Polmor there.


----------



## Difflam (Jan 2, 2007)

Sorry to hear you were unwell!  Hope you are better now.  Good to have you back! 

(Its strange, I know quite a few people who were sick over the xmas/new year break, maybe something was going around?)


----------



## dog45 (Jan 3, 2007)

I dunno. But the party I was supposed to go to was at my local bar. They had booked a burlesque show along with a band. Apparently one of the girls was dressed like a pirate. With skull and bones pasties. How freakin cool is that? oh well, there's always next year...


----------



## D.Shaffer (Jan 3, 2007)

For what it's worth, I was sick after Christmas too. But that was due to the undercooked chicken I had for Christmas dinner.  Nothing says 'Happy holidays' like acute gastrointestinal distress.


----------



## dog45 (Jan 4, 2007)

Yay, holiday sickness.

MoonstoneSpider: There's only one goblin. You can edit your post if you'd like.


----------



## Difflam (Jan 8, 2007)

Any chance we can pick up the pace somewhat?  I fear that at this rate every combat we have is going to take a few weeks :/  Maybe we could set a deadline for actions being posted for each round of combat, and if the person doesn't post in time it is assumed they are doing a regular attack or something?


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Jan 8, 2007)

That's an idea.  I'm waiting for dog45 to resolve my Charm Person at the moment, though, so I'm not sure it'd help in this situation.


----------



## Difflam (Jan 10, 2007)

This is getting a little ridiculous.


----------



## Difflam (Jan 10, 2007)

dog45, cmon man whats going on??


----------



## Difflam (Jan 14, 2007)

Seriously, dog45 you could have at least posted on here that you are quitting or that you won't have time to make a post for several days rather than just vanishing without a word.  A bit of consideration never went astray...


----------

